# Tool for Trimming around paw pads



## BR3322 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm looking for the appropriate tool to trim around puppy's paw pads. Is there something better than scissors? How do you trim this area? Thank you.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

I use the Oster Finisher Trimmer Light Duty Animal Trimmer since I brought Maggie home at 9 weeks old. A wonderful tip from my breeder. The trimmer is quiet and makes short of trimming between paw pads. I also use scissors when I'm traveling. 
Hope this helps,
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## BR3322 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I appreciate your wisdom. Our first Havanese and I'm a little apprehensive, wanting to do everything the correct way for puppy


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I use a battery-powered Wahl pet trimmer (under $15 on Amazon) and a set of small round-tip scissors (under $5 on Amazon). If you get them used to it early (and often) they don't mind either and will let you get out that excess hair between the pads. I personally use treats to make my dog amenable to her grooming sessions. My Hav will endure a lot of graceless rookie grooming knowing there's treats at the end.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

what do you folks use for trimming around eyes?


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

I have let the fur around Maggie's eyes grow out. The one time a groomer trimmed around Maggie's eyes, the regrowth produced a lot of eye goop since little hairs were irritating her eyes. Now that her fur around eyes has grown out, she doesn't have any problems. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Deacon Blues said:


> I use a battery-powered Wahl pet trimmer (under $15 on Amazon) and a set of small round-tip scissors (under $5 on Amazon). If you get them used to it early (and often) they don't mind either and will let you get out that excess hair between the pads. I personally use treats to make my dog amenable to her grooming sessions. My Hav will endure a lot of graceless rookie grooming knowing there's treats at the end.


Gary, 
I'm going to check on the battery powered Wahl. Looks good for travel, no cord to mess with and it's compact. Do you know if the blades can be sharpened when they dull? But then again, at that price, I could buy another. 
I agree, treats are a necessity too. 
Thanks again for posting a pic of the trimmer.
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks


----------



## BR3322 (Mar 29, 2015)

Celesthav said:


> I use the Oster Finisher Trimmer Light Duty Animal Trimmer since I brought Maggie home at 9 weeks old. A wonderful tip from my breeder. The trimmer is quiet and makes short of trimming between paw pads. I also use scissors when I'm traveling.
> Hope this helps,
> Jeanne & Maggie


Is the Oster model number 78759-100? The one I found has a horse on the box. Is this the right one? Thank you.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm attaching a picture. Great timing too. I just finished blow drying Maggie and getting ready to trim her paw pads. 
The model # is on box, upper right corner. 
Jeanne


----------



## BR3322 (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank You! The photo and model number will ensure I get the correct one.


----------

